
Portainer, a UI for Docker - russmck
https://media-glass.es/portainer-the-ui-for-docker-d067f6335f23#.2gafj9tpt
======
kevan
The lineage:

DockerUI - Created by Michael Crosby, later handed off to me when he got busy
at Docker. The goal was to provide parity with the Docker command line, no
extra features.

UI for Docker - Rename of the same project due to trademark concerns

Portainer - Fork of the original codebase with an expanded feature scope. I
started losing interest in keeping up with Docker features when they added
native Swarm, combined with a job change it was a good time to hand off the
torch to someone else. It looks like they're trying to make a company out of
it, I'm interested to see if they can make it happen.

~~~
ncresswell
Thanks Kevan, the work of Docker UI was legendary, however, as you pointed
out, development slowed. We initially built portainer for our own internal use
(as the UI for CloudInovasi.id), but liked it so much, we decided to focus on
it. We are now wanting to add substantially more capability so that it becomes
truly production ready. There will be a select few paid add-on's in the future
for things like AD authentication, multi-tenancy etc, but the core will always
be opensource and free.

------
activatedgeek
I'm not really sure on how this can move beyond a "good to have" UI on my dev
machine. In production I'd always want a more wide-scoped dashboard like the
one in K8s or Marathon.

~~~
BrandonBradley
This. I evaluated Portainer recently and found myself missing a few critical
features available from Marathon.

~~~
ncresswell
Such as? Let us know what we are missing, and we can look at adding it..
remember tho, we are not trying to be a replacement for Swarm, we believe
swarm service orchestration to be a winner, so are supporting that (as opposed
to rancher, kuber etc who have their own cluster solution).

------
disiplus
how is this different then shipyard -> [https://shipyard-
project.com/](https://shipyard-project.com/)

i would love to be able to add docker-compose file and it would create
everything for me ( something like rancher ). shipyard does not support this
and with rancher i abounded it after running into problems.

~~~
russmck
Both Portainer and Shipyard currently occupy the same space. While there is no
Docker Compose support at the moment, however, you can add customisable
templates, see
[https://portainer.readthedocs.io/en/stable/templates.html](https://portainer.readthedocs.io/en/stable/templates.html)
for more info.

Also, they do eventually plan for Portainer to compete with Rancher
[https://twitter.com/portainerio/status/814542425410576386](https://twitter.com/portainerio/status/814542425410576386)

------
mentat2737
Why should I use this instead of Kubernetes?

~~~
hashkb
Is there a similarly simple and rich UI for Kube?

~~~
manojlds
Kubernetes Dashboard - [http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/dashboard-web-
interface-fo...](http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/dashboard-web-interface-
for-kubernetes.html)

------
zemanel
would love to see a curses (cli) based UI for managing images/containers (not
aware of any).

~~~
ake1
I am fairly certain I've used one, do not recall the name.

Edit:
[https://github.com/TomasTomecek/sen](https://github.com/TomasTomecek/sen)

------
awt
Can anyone point me to the best argument for hiding complexity instead of
eliminating it?

~~~
chillydawg
Sometimes you want it (lots of config options) and sometimes you don't. In the
real world, you need the detail available for strange edge cases but generally
are happy with mostly-defaults.

------
lcalcote
@ncresswell, more create and update capabilities would be great (e.g. the
ability to create a network, connect a container, etc.)

------
pavel_lishin
Betteridge's law, something for headline writers to be aware of?

~~~
tomhoward
It's pretty well-known!

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=betteridge&sort=byDate&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=betteridge&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

